# Welcome to Cambridge 2014: July 12th



## joey (May 22, 2014)

Hey y'all.

July 12th sound good?

Same venue as last time (my work). Standard schedule and events.

Name: Welcome To Cambridge 2014


----------



## kinch2002 (May 22, 2014)

Yes


----------



## BillyRain (May 22, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 22, 2014)

Yes


----------



## andojay (May 22, 2014)

I'm all for this !


----------



## TMOY (May 22, 2014)

I'm already registered to Belgian Summer Open, sorry...


----------



## giorgi (May 22, 2014)

I will try my best to get there


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 22, 2014)

There's a chance I'll be away, but if not I'll be going.

E: I'm away till the day before, so I'll look into early saturday trains or just come for Sunday.


----------



## Ollie (May 22, 2014)

Sure


----------



## Mollerz (May 22, 2014)

Swag


----------



## Robert-Y (May 22, 2014)

Yeah, sure.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (May 22, 2014)

andojay said:


> I'm all for this !



Omg will u be here for this??


----------



## andojay (May 22, 2014)

Laradoodle4 said:


> Omg will u be here for this??



Sure will be and I'll be having my last Australian competition about 2 weeks before this


----------



## Hypocrism (May 22, 2014)

Very keen!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 22, 2014)

I want to go to all the comps this year! But I can only go to one or two. Not all. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
Which one do I go to?


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 22, 2014)

*Proposal: Cambridge, UK: July 12th*

ABC and/or UKC.

I have run out of holiday now so I'll have to take unpaid leave for UKC and not have a day off either side of Cuthbert's and Cambridge.


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 22, 2014)

yus


----------



## joey (May 22, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> ABC and/or UKC.
> 
> I have run out of holiday now so I'll have to take unpaid leave for UKC and not have a day off either side of Cuthbert's and Cambridge.


Can't be *that* far to drive on Friday/Sunday night.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 22, 2014)

*Proposal: Cambridge, UK: July 12th*

Oh, I could do it no problem.
I don't want to though.
Cuthbert's and Cambridge are tolerable but last time I drove back from Leicester I knew that I shouldn't have. That was a particularly sleep deprived and drunken weekend though.


----------



## LucidCuber (May 22, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Oh, I could do it no problem.
> I don't want to though.
> Cuthbert's and Cambridge are tolerable but last time I drove back from Leicester I knew that I shouldn't have. That was a particularly sleep deprived and drunken weekend though.



Even Nottingham is pushing it for me. 60 miles/1 hour is probably my upper limit for a morning. I drove to camrbidge on the sautrday morning last time and after getting up very early and 2 hours driving I was knackered all day.


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 23, 2014)

Sound nice, haven't been to Cambridge. Hopefully will be able to get days off from work.


----------



## joey (May 28, 2014)

Clear yo' calendars.

Venue is booked.


----------



## andojay (May 28, 2014)

My calendar is already cleared!



joey said:


> Name: Welcome To Cambridge 2014



Just put that in a hashtag 
Cambridge Summer (assume it's summer) #HelloAndoComp


----------



## Kirjava (May 28, 2014)

maybe


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 28, 2014)

Perhaps: I'm scheduled to be doing things... questionable things.


----------



## joey (Jun 6, 2014)

FYI: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WelcomeToCambridge2014


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh, I can probably make this.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh no


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 8, 2014)

Well, I'll be a couple hundred miles away apparently. Balls

#Congrats me 100 posts!


----------



## Erik (Jun 10, 2014)

70% sure my gf and me will come cuz UK <3 and Joey <3. Who lives in Cambridge? *puppy eyes*


----------



## DW9550 (Jun 10, 2014)

Me and a couple of friends are considering coming to this, it would be our first competition! We average around 25 seconds for 3x3


----------



## CHJ (Jun 10, 2014)

contains all BLD, yeah i'll go


----------



## gasmus (Jun 10, 2014)

Erik said:


> 70% sure my gf and me will come cuz UK <3 and Joey <3. Who lives in Cambridge? *puppy eyes*



Batmanton!


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 10, 2014)

gasmus said:


> Batmanton!



Badmanting?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 10, 2014)

CHJ said:


> contains all BLD, yeah i'll go



But you'd still go if there was no BLD, right?


----------



## joey (Jun 12, 2014)

Registration starting soon.


----------



## joey (Jun 12, 2014)

Now Open! https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WelcomeToCambridge2014


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 12, 2014)

Who podiumed in the registration race?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 12, 2014)

Probably my first comp where I'm registered for more than half of the events


----------



## joey (Jun 12, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Who podiumed in the registration race?



It was you... Nice work!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 12, 2014)

Question, why are the hotels in Cambridge so expensive and already full? Looks like I'll be staying in a nearby town and driving.


----------



## andojay (Jun 16, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Question, why are the hotels in Cambridge so expensive and already full? Looks like I'll be staying in a nearby town and driving.



I think it could be because of this

or even this 

I don't think it would be for this =/

This one seem likely but it's in another town ..nearby ? (i Wouldn't mind going to the races joey *wink wink *

This event goes over the the weekend

Who knows *shrugs*


I've looked up alternatives for accommodations

University Room booking (however Saturday Night rooms are limited)
Speedy booker (University rooms might link to this. I personally haven't used this site before)
AirBnB (people could book an 'Entire Place' together as some do not charge for Extra people)
CouchSurfing  (need to signup and willing to exchange or something something not sure. never used the site)
The Visit Cambridge website on accommodation

Just some suggestions...use the points above to your own discretion


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the effort.


----------



## RicardoRix (Jun 17, 2014)

There are 3 large cheapass style hotels that have been built within the last few years and 1 more currently in build.

You probably want this one: (near the station) and the right side of town I think:
http://www.travelodge.co.uk/hotels/255/Cambridge-Central-hotel


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 17, 2014)

RicardoRix said:


> There are 3 large cheapass style hotels that have been built within the last few years and 1 more currently in build.
> 
> You probably want this one: (near the station) and the right side of town I think:
> http://www.travelodge.co.uk/hotels/255/Cambridge-Central-hotel



I went there last time at it was £82 per night then, it's £98 now.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 18, 2014)

Facebook Event Page!!

https://www.facebook.com/events/238607939671145/?fref=ts


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 18, 2014)

**** trains from manchester jesus christ


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 20, 2014)

RicardoRix said:


> You probably want this one: (near the station) and the right side of town I think:
> http://www.travelodge.co.uk/hotels/255/Cambridge-Central-hotel


Useless air con + windows don't open + plastic mattress protectors = simmer in your own sweat all night.

Cambridge is really terrible for hotels. Anything half decent is pricey. Best value IMO is the Holiday Inn on the A14.

Oh yeah and Kir's right about the trains. Going via London is the best bet from the north (off peak of course).


----------



## RicardoRix (Jun 20, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Best value IMO is the Holiday Inn on the A14.


Perhapsbutmaybe.

There is *nothing* there, and it's out of town which means taxi journeys.

It's possible to walk to and from the train station and to the event from the travel lodge. Plus it at least has a bit of surronding atmosphere and plenty of eateries.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 20, 2014)

RicardoRix said:


> There is *nothing* there, and it's out of town which means taxi journeys.


Yeah I wouldn't recommend it unless driving.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 20, 2014)

For travel, check national Express or megabus. Can be so much cheaper than trains even if it does take longer


----------



## Ollie (Jun 20, 2014)

Are there any preliminary schedules yet? I might have to try and get the train there and back for both days


----------



## DW9550 (Jun 21, 2014)

Are there any places outside of Cambridge that are cheap? We need somewhere for 4 people and I'm struggling to find one :/


----------



## joey (Jun 22, 2014)

Talking to a college event thing, see if we can rent some dorm rooms. Will update ASAP.



Ollie said:


> Are there any preliminary schedules yet? I might have to try and get the train there and back for both days


Sorry not yet, will try get one up soon.


----------



## JediJupiter (Jun 22, 2014)

When is the schedule going to be announced/ what time will I need to get there? Also, I may be able to offer a lift if you trust an online stranger and live in Northamptonshire.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 22, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> When is the schedule going to be announced/ what time will I need to get there? Also, I may be able to offer a lift if you trust an online stranger and live in Northamptonshire.



where abouts in northamptonshire?


----------



## JediJupiter (Jun 22, 2014)

Sending a PM.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 23, 2014)

Only 19 days and We've barely finished the last one, we really are getting a lot of comps this year.


----------



## joey (Jun 23, 2014)

I will post the schedule tomorrow.


----------



## joey (Jun 25, 2014)

Schedule is up: http://wtc2014.info/?page_id=21

(This is like 95% going to stay exactly as is)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 25, 2014)

*Proposal: Cambridge, UK: July 12th*

Looks awesome.
I'm actually gona get some sleep =D

edit - maybe


----------



## joey (Jun 27, 2014)

Just sent an e-mail to all competitors about accommodation.


----------



## joey (Jun 27, 2014)

I have been told there is a "camping and caravanning club site" that is £20 per night.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 28, 2014)

Two rounds of lunch, yeeessss

Would it be possible for someone to lend me a good 4x4x4 for my 4BLD attempts? My AoSu keeps popping for some reason, even on tighter tensions. Better still, if you can fix my AoSu I will reward you with food/beer (and double points on offer if WR ensues)


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 28, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Two rounds of lunch, yeeessss Would it be possible for someone to lend me a good 4x4x4 for my 4BLD attempts? My AoSu keeps popping for some reason, even on tighter tensions. Better still, if you can fix my AoSu I will reward you with food/beer (and double points on offer if WR ensues)



I've got a weisu you could have but it's not an aosu :/ I'll be using that at the same time cus I'm slow x


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 29, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Two rounds of lunch, yeeessss
> 
> Would it be possible for someone to lend me a good 4x4x4 for my 4BLD attempts? My AoSu keeps popping for some reason, even on tighter tensions. Better still, if you can fix my AoSu I will reward you with food/beer (and double points on offer if WR ensues)



Yeah got an Aosu for you. It pops a bit, but maybe only 1 in 25 solves.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 29, 2014)

joey said:


> I have been told there is a "camping and caravanning club site" that is £20 per night.




Is this caravan club? lol


----------



## Ollie (Jul 2, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Yeah got an Aosu for you. It pops a bit, but maybe only 1 in 25 solves.



I'll try it on Saturday morning, thanks! Rob has also offered his cube so if I can try them out in the morning before Big BLD that would be perfect

EDIT:Also Joey, can you put me in the last group for 1st round of 3x3x3 if you haven't already? I won't be arriving until a bit later on Sunday, I might just catch it if I'm in group 3 or whatever.

EDIT2: Tickets to and from London sorted  My main goal is to not get stranded again


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 2, 2014)

Will anyone have any Maru or Izolube I could buy on saturday?


----------



## bubbagrub (Jul 3, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what the 5 minute average cut for 3BLD means? Does it mean, for example, that if your first solve is a DNF then you don't get to do the other two?

Thanks!


----------



## Hypocrism (Jul 7, 2014)

Afraid a change of holiday plans means I now can't make it-could I be removed from schedule etc?


----------



## joey (Jul 7, 2014)

bubbagrub said:


> Can anyone tell me what the 5 minute average cut for 3BLD means? Does it mean, for example, that if your first solve is a DNF then you don't get to do the other two?
> 
> Thanks!


Turns out this type of schedule, that we used to do, isn't allowed anymore. Will be changed soon.

Hypocrism: Removed.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 9, 2014)

Is anyone interested in buying a almost brand new white moyu aosu 4x4x4?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 9, 2014)

How much?


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 10, 2014)

I trust there will be another installment of Robin Hood Climbing Frame BLD on Saturday night?

Or at least people planning on attending the pub..?


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 10, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> I trust there will be another installment of Robin Hood Climbing Frame BLD on Saturday night?
> 
> Or at least people planning on attending the pub..?



I was literally thinking about that early today actually hahaha.

Also if anyone has any cube lube for sale I'll be willing to buy


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 10, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> I trust there will be another installment of Robin Hood Climbing Frame BLD on Saturday night?



Easily the most anticipated WR possibility of the weekend. Will it be on cubecomps so I can see the live results?

Have fun guys .


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 11, 2014)

Edit: nvm will be coming both days


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 11, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Easily the most anticipated WR possibility of the weekend. Will it be on cubecomps so I can see the live results?
> 
> Have fun guys .


I assumed everyone would be watching soccer on Saturday night


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 11, 2014)

Fortunately I can come now, car got sorted in time

AvG, I was backing you all the way but it's time to let go now


----------



## joey (Jul 11, 2014)

Who is around tonight? (meaning, who is here now or soon)


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 11, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> I assumed everyone would be watching soccer on Saturday night



The final is on Sunday...

EDIT: Oh you torking about the play off.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 11, 2014)

Still need lube if anyone wants to sell.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 12, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Still need lube if anyone wants to sell.



You can borrow some of mine?  just Maru, I'm afraid


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 12, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Still need lube if anyone wants to sell.


-throws context out the window for the sake of amusement-

I hope you have a good weekend, everyone! I will be watching from Cubecomps, as always


----------



## Ollie (Jul 12, 2014)

Sets alarm for 6:05


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 12, 2014)

I hope that alarm worked  I'm just leaving now anyway see you all in a couple of hours.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 12, 2014)

How did big BLD go?


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 12, 2014)

Iggy said:


> How did big BLD go?


 Ollie 2:27..........

DNF a few edges.

Another session about to start.


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 12, 2014)

OLLIE FROST 5BLD WR 5:56.56!!!!!


----------



## TDM (Jul 12, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> OLLIE FROST 5BLD WR 5:56.56!!!!!


Finally! Congrats!  Is there a video?


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 12, 2014)

TDM said:


> Finally! Congrats!  Is there a video?



Yes. I just uploaded end of solve. Ando has full solve.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 13, 2014)

Ollie smashed the MBLD NR, 25/27 58:53.00  (4th in the world)

Congrats, looks like you've had a good weekend!


----------



## Iggy (Jul 13, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Ollie smashed the MBLD NR, 25/27 58:53.00  (4th in the world)
> 
> Congrats, looks like you've had a good weekend!



GJ Ollie! Nice 3BLD mean too!

the 3bld mean pushes me out of the top 20 :/


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 13, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Ollie smashed the MBLD NR, 25/27 58:53.00  (4th in the world)
> 
> Congrats, looks like you've had a good weekend!



Nice one Ollie, not sure what you've been doing differently this comp to not mess up, but keep doing it.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 13, 2014)

What a fantastic weekend. Thanks for another great comp Joey.


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks Adam!

I had a lot of fun this weekend!

Thanks to everyone that came.

I had another 43.xx average on 4x4..


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 13, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Ollie smashed the MBLD NR, 25/27 58:53.00  (4th in the world)
> 
> Congrats, looks like you've had a good weekend!



Wait what that's only 4th? dang I thought it would be better than that. That's insane.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 13, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Wait what that's only 4th? dang I thought it would be better than that. That's insane.


Me too, I had to go and check xD 2 points clear of 5th and 6th, though!


----------



## bubbagrub (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks to the organisers for yet another great competition. 

And thanks to the various people who gave me tips and advice this weekend. Hopefully some of it will sink in! 

Anyone got the scrambles for 3BLD and FMC? I'd like to try them out at home...

Thanks!

Ben


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks to Joey for organising, Ando for hijacking the comp at times and James for doing stuff too.
Also Thom is a good 4x4 judge.

I had fun. Took until Sunday afternoon to get a PB so I was a bit worried about losing my streak. 36 comps and still going - shame that Evan no longer has the same number of comps.

Yay Ollie.



bubbagrub said:


> Anyone got the scrambles for 3BLD and FMC? I'd like to try them out at home...


Sure, I'll upload them when I get home tonight. James also has them so might get there first


----------



## andojay (Jul 14, 2014)

Well I kept us a head of schedule that we could have an extra round of Skewb!

Thank you Daniel and James 
Very fun competition, great meeting everyone. I feel very welcomed 

I officially scrambled 2 cubes


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 14, 2014)

andojay said:


> Well I kept us a head of schedule that we could have an extra round of Skewb!



why did you leave Melbourne WHY. WE WANT SKEWB TOO.



andojay said:


> I officially scrambled 2 cubes



I apologize on Ando's behalf.


----------



## andojay (Jul 14, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> why did you leave Melbourne WHY. WE WANT SKEWB TOO.
> 
> I apologize on Ando's behalf.



You can move to UK too, at the end of the year.

I checked those scrambles were correct! I've been practising


----------



## Ollie (Jul 14, 2014)

Sorry to those I didn't say goodbye to, thank you Joey for organizing a super awesome comp  I love seeing all of you, so it was an awesome weekend.

I haven't done this before, so:

DYK?
- zomg 5BLD WR.
- And it only took a year and a half and 20 attempts (counting from the competition I was actually good enough to get it.)
- Other BLD times = not bad. But should've gotten a 32.xx 3BLD single if I hadn't forgotten one word 
- Rob sneezes during my solves?
- Cornelius makes great Pyraminx paper tubs?
- Andrea is the funniest judge  
- James is the most patient judge and Maria is the luckiest judge?
- Freak rainstorm at the pub afterwards?
- Rainwater makes Rob's macaroni and cheese taste better?
- I left my suitcase containing all of my multi cubes and WR cubes on the train?
- But a freakishly lucky turn of events meant I got my suitcase back in under 30 mins?

May add more later when I think of some x)


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 14, 2014)

DYK

- I first registered to solve Square-1 at Cambridge 2013, I first got an official Square-1 Solve at Cambridge 2014.
- I was planning to simply drive down the A14/A45 to get home, but Adam suggested an alternate route, which took so much longer that I had to spend an extra £20 on diesel.
- Adam got his own back from Nottingham, lol.
- got 5 double parities in a row on 4x4x4 which has a 1/1024 chance of happening :/
- Almost 3x3x3 PB average, but got a +2 on a counting solve :/
- Probably worst luck of any competition I've been to, but still enjoyed it thoroughly.
- Missed another of Ollie's WR as I was out at lunch, but congratulations anyway!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 14, 2014)

Scrambles


----------



## bubbagrub (Jul 14, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Scrambles



Excellent! Thanks Dan. Now I get to figure out how I messed up my one-and-only-ever-in-competition 3BLD attempt so badly...


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 15, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Scrambles



LOL

1.58 avg with round 1, group C scrambles (which I was in :fp)
1.92 avg with finals scrambles + 0.88 (6 move solution, super easy cancellation)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 15, 2014)

Sq1 final, 2nd scramble: (0,-1) / (3,3) / (-5,-2) / (-1,-4) / (3,-3) / (-3,-5) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (4,-4) /

My solution:
/ (-4,-2) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / Cubeshape + preserve partial first block
(3,2) / (0,-2) Finish first block
(-2,0) / (-4,-1) / (-5,1) / (3,0) / Second block
(-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,1) Finish first layer
(6,0) PLL

Time: 10.65

EDIT: I've retried this a few times and got 5.51. If only I turned much faster in competition >_<
Also in case you're wondering, a PLL skip happens 1/144 times


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 15, 2014)

My 9.86 in the final:

z' x2 // Inspection
U' D' R' x' D' // cross
U L' U L U y R' U R // 1st pair
y' R' U R // 2nd pair
y U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U2' // 3rd pair
R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R // 4th pair
S R U R' U' R' F R f' // OLL + PLL Skip

~4.8 TPS


----------



## Ollie (Jul 16, 2014)

Results are up!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 16, 2014)

FMC 26 moves


----------

